# Covered Bridge Metric Century



## bmwrt (Aug 19, 2006)

anyone riding in Lancaster Bicycle Clubs' Covered Bridge ride this Sunday?


----------



## seanymph (Dec 21, 2009)

i am!
sonnyd
pa


----------



## bmwrt (Aug 19, 2006)

Loos like the weather is going to be iffy.
Don't mind rain but I hope it does'nt lightning etc.


----------



## seanymph (Dec 21, 2009)

did the gran fondo last week in the nasty rain.... tomorrow cant be any worse than that! bring the rain!  i'm playing would rather not ride in the rain, but it's all good! should be a fun time, lancaster bike club is pretty cool.

sonnyd


----------



## seanymph (Dec 21, 2009)

did the ride today! if you guys never did it, it's a great ride!!!! probably the best marked ride! an awesome lunch! 

all in all it had to be one of the better rides!

sonnyd


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I enjoyed it. Beautiful scenic route, well marked, and good chow. I especially liked that they made arrangements for traffic control at some of the more heavily-traveled intersections. The parking lot was a bit of a circus, but I guess that's to be expected with that many people.

Even the last 7 miles in the rain was fun


----------



## bmwrt (Aug 19, 2006)

Agree with all. I was lucky. left at 0700 and did not get rained on at all. Had some rain for the "dinner" but overall nice weather.
gave the massage tent a try after. They should have these at all the big rides.
Great scenery and well marked. Lancaster Bicycle club really knows how to put on a ride


----------



## seanymph (Dec 21, 2009)

U guys from the area?

Lancaster here
SonnyD


----------



## bmwrt (Aug 19, 2006)

e-town for me


----------



## J-HY (Mar 5, 2010)

I rode the metric- had a great time, first time doing a big organized ride like that.

I'm from Marietta, BTW...


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

It was my first time doing this ride and it was excellent! This is not a very hilly metric and I completed it in 3:21:01 with a 19.4 mph average. I rode it solo, but with more riders and a paceline, this could be a very fast metric.

This ride is well organized, well marked, parking was in a paved parking lot (as opposed to a wet, grassy parking area where you start with wet feet!) and it had good food and good support. I'd recommend this ride to anyone, but you need to register early as they limit to 2,600 riders. I plan to be back next year.


----------

